# Help with Aquascaping



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Her is an article I found on this site: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/articles.php?action=viewarticle&artid=25

I read it a long time ago but I figured since some of us have difficulty creating an actual aquascape that I would include the link for everyone. There are some other good articles in the articles section also for those that are interested...


----------

